# Found another orphan



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

On a whim I stopped at my favorite Pawn/gun shop today not knowing what I might find. 
Turns out there was a Brazilian flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911 that just hit the display case. Upon inspection there seems to be almost no sign of wear or even gun powder residue on the gun.
The price was more than fair so now it is mine.
The only question my much better half was "Can you find ammo for it?"
I am truly blessed.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

What!.....no pic?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> On a whim I stopped at my favorite Pawn/gun shop today not knowing what I might find.
> Turns out there was a Brazilian flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911 that just hit the display case. Upon inspection there seems to be almost no sign of wear or even gun powder residue on the gun.
> The price was more than fair so now it is mine.
> The only question my much better half was "Can you find ammo for it?"
> I am truly blessed.


Cabelas has ammo for it in stock at some stores. The store 75 miles north of us had a half-dozen different .45 loads on the shelf, including JHPs and 500/1000 round bulk boxes of FMJ ball. My son bought a .45 ACP just as the shortages hit, and that's one of the few calibers I don't stock or reload, so I watch for it, for him (I bought him one box on my most recent trip). If you don't have a Cabelas near you, or your store is out, it looks like a few of the .45 ACP loads can be ordered online, with a 5-box limit.

Right now the website seems to be showing 50 rounds boxes of Remington-UMC 230 FMJ for $29.99, and Winchester USA (bulk white box) 100 round boxes for $59.99.
I don't even want to guess what they charge for shipping those masonry-brick-weight boxes of punkin-ball ammo, though...

Sounds like a nice pistol, though; good luck!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You've peaked my interest. What does "*Brazilian"* flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911 mean?" I know we have "Brazilian" flavored Beretta's but have yet to hear about "*Brazilian"* flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911's? I have indeed heard Springfield Armory makes very good 1911's. That being said, I'm a die-hard Beretta fanboy who owns one Glock.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> You've peaked my interest. What does "*Brazilian"* flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911 mean?" I know we have "Brazilian" flavored Beretta's but have yet to hear about "*Brazilian"* flavored Springfield Armory Mil-spec 1911's? I have indeed heard Springfield Armory makes very good 1911's. That being said, I'm a die-hard Beretta fanboy who owns one Glock.


First, I apologize for no pics. The PC doesn't like my new phone and I have crap batteries in my camera.
The gun has a Made in Brazil roll mark on the frame which made me quiver a bit because I have been accused of trolling Brazilian built handguns. This example makes me reconsider my worries about Brazil. I think my first SA 1911 AI was made in Croatia, this one is maybe a bit more refined.
I will send at least ten down the pipe tomorrow to start the paper challenge (look it up) and will post pics to prove it happened.
BTW, I had a nearly paid off 92FS on layaway when I saw this Brazilian and put the layaway money on the 1911 purchase and had money left over to buy ammo.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OK here you go gentlemen.....


















I found a very good deal on two S.A. factory mags today.
The gun came with a S.A. holster, box and double mag carrier.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice catch. I stumbled across one of those several years back with 4 mags, 2 boxes of ammo, and a holster. It was the mil-spec...I was thinking the grips were black plastic? There had been 5 rounds fired through it. Guy wanted $300 for. I knew that it was a new gun because my older son was with the guy when he bought it. He got in a jam and wanted quick cash- he put the price on it. And I agreed. So...I did get to fire it a few times. But the older son kinda claimed it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Last night I field stripped the 1911 and gave it a good cleaning. Everything looks good and there is very little wear on the internal parts. The exterior is in excellent shape.
Before I reassembled it I applied Motor Kote to everything that isn't a firing pin. Now the action is as smooth as ice on ice.
You can hear a big difference when you rack the slide. The Motor Kote is excellennt for preventing corrosion too.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure if they are the majority, but many Springfield Armory 1911s have their origins in Brazil. Raw forgings, fully machined frames and slides and even fully assembled pistols are sourced by Springfiel, to make their 1911s. This was how they started their 1911 line, before they ever sourced any frames or slides from within the US.

Some began life as Brazilian Raw forgings, that had all the machining, small parts assembly and finishing done in the US. Others were machined slides and frames And parts, from Brazil, but assembled here. Others are fully built guns from Brazil. Then they began making US made pistols in addition to these. The nice thing is they were still built from forged frames and slides like original Colt and Colt licensed pistols with the forgings coming from one of Brazil’s largest arms forging houses.

My SA 1911 has a “NM” prefixed serial number, which means it was a raw forging from Brazil, with all of the other work done in the US. Some consider this a premium when considering for collection.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Not sure if they are the majority, but many Springfield Armory 1911s have their origins in Brazil. Raw forgings, fully machined frames and slides and even fully assembled pistols are sourced by Springfiel, to make their 1911s. This was how they started their 1911 line, before they ever sourced any frames or slides from within the US.
> 
> Some began life as Brazilian Raw forgings, that had all the machining, small parts assembly and finishing done in the US. Others were machined slides and frames And parts, from Brazil, but assembled here. Others are fully built guns from Brazil. Then they began making US made pistols in addition to these. The nice thing is they were still built from forged frames and slides like original Colt and Colt licensed pistols with the forgings coming from one of Brazil’s largest arms forging houses.
> 
> My SA 1911 has a “NM” prefixed serial number, which means it was a raw forging from Brazil, with all of the other work done in the US. Some consider this a premium when considering for collection.


Mine has a "WW" prefix which means I need to find out what "WW" means.

Here it is: Thanks to DEVILDAVE1911 on the 1911 Forum
OK, one last time. ALL Springfields start life in Brazil in one of their forgings....yes even the $2400 PRO. Now, it has NOTHING to do with a NM serialed gun. The buzz is that in a line of base tier guns, the Milspec and the GI (ww serial) that the NM batches were actually built in the US. Most all WWII and Milspec SA are completely assembled in Brazil. The second tier (think loadeds) and up (TRP, etc) are built here, but ALL come from Brazilian forgings which are some of the best in the world. hope that helps.

WWII GI models - Brazil (great plain jane. awesome for buildups - I did one)
Milspecs - Brazil (great guns - some of the best for customizing later)
NM Milspecs - final build and finish here (great gun, great base for builds, awesome as a full custom - just look at www.rogersprecision.com)


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Goldwing said:


> OK here you go gentlemen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice !!
I opted for the Range Officer Operator just for the better sights.
Enjoy your new toy !!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a poor group, but they were the first shots with this forty-five. No excuses, just getting familiar with it.
I will say that though I am not recoil sensitive, the 1911 A-1 is as soft shooting as the G-34 while sending 230 grains VS 115 grains.
She seems to print low for me but there can be many variables in ammo, grip, sight picture etc.
I think it is a keeper.


----------

